# New RED-glo Danio



## kthxbi (Jan 27, 2007)

For my birthday, my mom picked me up ONE Red-Glo Danio, I had been talking about wanting. I have a ten gallon tank with only two danios at the time. Those danios were NOT red-Glo ones, but they were leopard. Anyway, the red danio cost 12.95 which I thought was horribly expensive. I went back to the store and asked the guy if it was dyed and he said when they were embreyos they are dyed. I also saw a green-glo danio. I usually do not support dyed fish, but I wanted to hear what you all thought about this.


kthxbi.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If they are true glofish, they are not dyed. www.glofish.com


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

I have 2 of these. plan on getting 2 more and trying my hand at breeding. Here they only cost about 3 bucks. 12 is outrageous.


----------



## kthxbi (Jan 27, 2007)

Hm, then why would the guy say they were dyed when they were embreyos?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Because he's clueless, as are most clerks. thebrick, depends on where you are. My red ones were $9.99 each, and the green and yellow/orange are $14.99 each here.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

If I make a heavily planted 10 gallon and put in about 4-6 of these danios will they spawn and will I have fry survive from it?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Its possible, presuming you have males and females. Their breeding info is the same as regular zebra danios.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

They're not dyed, they take something from jellyfish and put it in the embryos or something like that. I can't exactly remember, but I'm sure the site explains it.

Edit: I read for myself. They used to take a naturally occuring flourescent gene (from jelly fish i believe, but they don't specify on the site) and implant it in the eggs but now they just breed adults who pass on this trait. They are not dyed whatsoever. The employee at your lfs was clueless, as most are.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yep, clerk was clueless. They are genetically altered. Scientists originally did it to seek out pollution in lakes and streams, the fish would glow when the water was polluted. Now they just glow all the time.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They have a reddish tint but only "glow" when a blacklight is shone upon them.


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

$12.95 sounds horribly expensive for a redglo Danio...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like to point out that they are a copywrited fish, so if you are attempting to breed, then sell...you are actually breaking the law . the breeding rights are exclusive to i think its just 2 companies at this time.


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I could be wrong, as I often am, but it's hard for me to believe they could pass on a gene that has been transplanted into them. fyi, the gene that glows is called the LUX gene, although again, I may be wrong since this is the gene that makes fireflies glow so it may not be called the same thing for jellyfish. We learned how to clone the LUX gene in college which is the only reason I even know what it's called


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

im getting some red glo danios, i think they are frikin awesome, almost as awesome as tiger barbs !!!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You can't copywrite a fish, GM. They are patented. 

Mazzy, they do actually pass the gene on to their offspring. It hasn't been transplanted but has been spliced into their genetic code. It breeds true and doesn't affect their health or lifespan. They also come in green and orange/yellow, which are also very pretty but very expensive around here. The various colors are produced by splicing with genes of corals and others.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

lol, thanks puffer pita. ive been sick for days now, but at least you still know what im talkign about


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

They sell for $13.00 around here and only one store has them. Before I read this I thought they were dyed so I wouldn't get them. Now I'm reconcidering.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We can't even get the green ones around here, only the reds, and even then not very regularly. I have a red female so gravid she's about to pop, but I can't get her any boyfriends. Annoying. 
Hmm... I wonder what you get by crossing the red one with the green ones?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

I know if you cross a red with a standard you will throw some reds and some standards. so i would assume the greenXred you will get red babies, and green babies


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe. Most of the crossed-with-standard fish I've seen are terrible, being mostly blue with a hint of red on their backs.
That might actually look good with the greens, come to think of it...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The green and "sunburst orange" which are actually more yellow than orange, from my LFS:










http://bestfish.com/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm normally no fan of genetic manipulation, but like those  Add those to some reds and blues and you'd have a ... *ugh* what am I saying? Can you say "jellybean danios?" *_shudder_*

Aw, heck with it. Bring on the purples and neon blues, please!

bestfish is your lfs? I know that guy. stole my url, he did.....


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

ooo i have to get me a bunch of these guys and breed like crazy. 

picture it...125gallon heavily planted with a **************** ton of these little guys. Would be awesome to see.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hahah, yup, but the store is called Aquatics Unlimited. Great place with nice, knowledgeable people who manage to make a good profit while not selling dyed or mutilated fish. 

The red ones are more of a pink, but are quite pretty as well. I'd love some of the greens and yellows but can't afford them at $15 a pop.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

That looks like a nice store... Probly almost as good as http://www.absolutelyfish.com/

Love to get me one of them "lunker tanks"


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Man, their lunkers and reef display tanks are awesome.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

they only cost 5 around here


----------



## Texansis (Dec 27, 2006)

At the rate the biotech companies are patenting everything they can get their fat greasy hands on, it won't be long before regular people aren't allowed to so much as save a tomato seed or divide an iris tuber, let alone breed fish. They're going into seed banks and zoos and aquariums and remote places to gather gene samples for patent.
Just as an example, a certain biotech firm patented the gene to a form of breast cancer and now strictly controls who can research that type of breast cancer for cures.
Biotech companies are pure evil IMO and I won't support the industry at all if I can do without or if I can find a natural substitute.


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't believe how much they are where you guys are at! :0 They are only 4.59? or something real close to that in Walmart in Fremont, Michigan. I can't believe that the stores can charge them that much! :0


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't believe how much they are where you guys are at! :0 They are only 4.59? or something real close to that in Walmart in Fremont, Michigan. I can't believe that the stores can charge them that much! :0 I have one at the moment but I might get some more. I thought the oscars at Walmart are about $10 was outrageous...
Sorry about the double post... I didn't stop it quick enough to add a little more.


----------

